# Как определить характер женщины по ее любимому фрукту?



## Mila

*Бананы*

Бананы любят женщины, склонные к депрессии. Ничего удивительного, ведь в бананах очень много триптофана, из которого в организме человека образуется серотонин – вещество, помогающее справиться с депрессией. Так что, бананы – это не что иное, как природный антидепрессант.

Любопытно, что, несмотря на склонность к беспричинной грусти, любительницы бананов, как правило, – сильные личности, способные самостоятельно справиться любыми жизненными невзгодами или руководить крупными предприятиями.

*Апельсины*

Поклонницы апельсинов – личности очень общительные. Дискотеки, вечеринки – вот привычные места обитания «женщин-апельсинов». Любительницы этого ароматного цитруса крайне самостоятельны, не любят, чтобы из жалели, не любят быть кому-то обузой.

*Яблоки*

Яблоки по душе женщинам со спокойным характером, часто придерживающимся несколько старомодных интересов. Возможно, даже ханжам. Поклонницы яблок исполнительны и усидчивы. Их ценят коллеги. Основные черты характера людей яблочного типа - это уверенность, надежность, консерватизм. Они не любят романтику, чужды любым экспериментам (в том числе и в постели), однако надежны и обстоятельны. А вот для веселой вечеринки они подходят не так хорошо, как «апельсинки».

*Виноград*

Основная черта характера, которая присуща любительницам винограда, – это скрытность. Вы можете встречаться с такой женщиной год и не знать, как зовут ее маму. «Виноградки» способны хранить и чужие тайны. Если вы расскажите ей о том, как зовут вашу маму, она тоже никому не проболтается.

*Персики*

Женщины-персики страшно стеснительны. Нередко мужчины воспринимают их как холодных и высокомерных женщин. Однако это вовсе не так. Они просто жутко закомплексованные, у них низкая самооценка.. В определенных жизненных ситуациях бывает трудно понять, шутят они или говорят всерьез. Основная и самая яркая черта характера - это интеллигентность. Недостатком характера является неумение справляться с незапланированными трудностями. Они готовы к различным экспериментам.

*Арбузы
*
Ключевое слово, характеризующее поклонниц арбузов, – это дисциплина. Дисциплина и логика. «Женщины-арбузы» – тверды, неуклонно идут к поставленной цели, обожают планировать жизнь по минутам, причем не только свою жизнь, но и всех тех, кто рядом с ними. С «женщиной-арбузом» вы никогда не забудете о том, что такое распорядок дня.

*Груши*

«Женщины-груши» созданы природой для того, чтобы быть женами. Они мягки и уступчивы. Прекрасно разбираются в кулинарии, частенько радуя своих близких настоящими кулинарными изысками. Впрочем, кулинария не единственная область, где поклонницы груш демонстрируют себя с лучшей стороны. «Груши» практически всегда хорошо шьют, вяжут и вышивают. Владеют навыками дизайна, неплохо рисуют.

*Сливы*

Любительницы слив представляют собой прямую противоположность поклонницам груш. Если «груши» – женщины хозяйственные и очень мирские, но мысли «слив» заняты чем угодно, только не домом. Они витают в облаках и крайне редко спускаются на грешную землю. Нередко любительницы груш страдают от тяжелой депрессии.

*Клубника*

«Клубнички» – большие эстетки. Поклонницы этой гламурной ягодки и сами гламурны. Они обожают все яркое, красивое и дорогое. Умеют, а главное очень любят, тратить деньги. Так что, если вы заметили, что ваша новая знакомая налегает на клубнику, задумайтесь о том, можете ли вы позволить себе эту красотку с финансовой точки зрения.


----------



## SNS-amigo

*Mila*, как точно-то всё! 
Только жаль не все фрукты, ягоды и овощи задействованы. Орехов ещё нет. 
Например, если мандарины, грейпфруты, миниолы и прочие цитрусовые отнести к апельсинам, то можно вскрыть ещё несколько черт женского апельсинистого характера.


----------



## Mila

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Только жаль не все фрукты, ягоды и овощи задействованы.



Добавим. Здесь будут присутствовать и мужчины 

*Черешня*

Это женщины по своей натуре очень нежные, кроткие, вежливые. Ради удовольствия и счастья любимых готовы на все. Они любят слушать и рассказывать анекдоты, не переносят сплетен и лжи. В любовных отношениях похожи на ребенка, наивные и трепетные. Очень болезненно и тяжело переживают пренебрежительное отношение к себе. 

*Ананас*

Натура эстетическая и возвышенная. Взвешивает каждое слово, прежде чем произнести его, никаких необдуманных высказываний и необъективных мнений. От людей, которые не разделяют ее воззрения, стараются держаться на расстоянии. Обладают изысканным вкусом во всем, от одежды до выбора книг, но в меру своих возможностей. Женщины данного типа - однолюбы. В общении с мужчинами не допускают фамильярностей и двусмысленностей. Будьте уверены в том, что женщина, которая потянулась за лишним кусочком ананаса, доставит вам не меньше экзотичных ощущений, чем сам плод. Но имейте в виду, что в экзотику также входят и ее бесконечные связи, множество комплексов, отсутствие душевного равновесия.






*Огурец и дыня *

Такой выбор более характерен для мужчин, чем для женщин. Мужчины этого типа - храбрые и солидные люди. Они редко попадают под чье-то влияние и не подвержены алкоголизму. Среди них много спортсменов и любителей путешествий. Женщина с таким мужчиной будет чувствовать себя как за каменной стеной - его ответственность распространяется и на семейные отношения. Такие мужчины целеустремленны и легко добиваются намеченной цели. Но у данного типа есть и недостатки: «огуречно-дынному» мужчине недостает романтизма, поэтому, если женщина хочет от него цветов, то ей лучше не ждать у моря погоды, а прозрачно намекнуть, что пора раскошелиться на букет. Женщины этого типа часто становятся начальниками, но в семейной жизни они беспомощны, как дети: плохо готовят, не умеют распределить бюджет, не любят стирать и мыть посуду. Однако в лице такой женщины мужчина найдет верного и понимающего друга.

*Помидор и арбуз*

«Помидорно-арбузные» люди веселы и активны. Они отличаются повышенной коммуникабельностью, но не всегда бывают ровными в общении. Взрывчатость их характера нередко приводит к скандалам. Мужчины этого типа любят вкусно поесть. Они ленивы и предпочитают тапочки и халат рюкзаку и спальному мешку. Женщины «помидорно-арбузного» склада эмоциональны, любят животных и домашний очаг, с ними рядом всегда тепло и уютно. Они не умеют плести интриги, но могут допустить бестактность, так как говорят то, что думают. Искренность и бесхитростность - главное психологическое качество «помидорно-арбузных» людей.

*Огурец и арбуз*

Люди такого склада постоянно испытывают душевное смятение. Их внешнее спокойствие и сдержанность таят в себе внутреннее напряжение. Про таких мужчин говорят: в тихом омуте черти водятся. С «огуречно-арбузным» человеком живешь как на вулкане: никогда не знаешь, что будет завтра и какую идею он сейчас вынашивает. Женщины этого типа не устраивают скандалов по пустякам. Они копят обиды, и в один прекрасный день способны перебить всю посуду в доме. Но это - самый творческий тип. Они умеют думать, среди них часто встречаются ученые и изобретатели.

*Абрикосы*

Люди-«абрикосы» обладают способностью «сладко» говорить, притом глаза излучают необыкновенную доброту. Такие личности вызывают доверие, у окружающих может сложиться впечатление, что они знали этого человека всю жизнь. Но ошибется тот, кто принимает это за знаки застенчивости, всепрощения, милосердия. Если кто-то вздумал претендовать на их свободу, он тут же получит жесткий отпор. Так что, для друзей «абрикос» - милый друг, для врагов - непримиримый противник. По своей натуре - это творческие люди, могут писать стихи и рассказы. 

*Помидор и дыня*

Если вам близки именно эти плоды - вы уравновешенны и спокойны. Обладаете внутренним тактом и чувственностью. Любите красивые вещи и имеете отличный вкус. «Помидорно-дынные» мужчины несколько женственны. Очень часто они становятся художниками, музыкантами, в общем, художественное творчество наиболее близко этим людям. Женщины, выбирающие дыню и помидор, влюбчивы, впечатлительны, в любви страстны и постоянны. Из них получаются преданные, нежные и заботливые жены. А вот мужчины, принадлежащие к данному типу, могут оказаться самовлюбленными эгоистами.

Естественно, что одни отдают предпочтение разным овощам и фруктам, другие ровно относятся и к тем и другим, следовательно, и черты характера могут быть противоречивыми, либо основательными и конкретными. Мы выбираем, нас выбирают, - главное, чтобы люди были хорошими. Фруктово-овощного вам настроения1


----------



## akok

Колитесь, кто есть кто!


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> Колитесь, кто есть кто!


Честно говоря, *я всё из перечисленного люблю*. И в сыром и в каком-то ином виде. Думал-думал, и не смог отдать предпочтение ни одному из них. В разное время нравятся разные плоды. Хотя в больших количествах ничего из этого не потребляю. 
Ещё нет среди рассмотренных малины, ежевики, смородины, черники и пр.пр. в том числе северно-сибирско-таёжных ягод. 

Хотя, наверное, определяющим фактором для моих всеядных предпочтений является то, что из всей этой пестроты у нас можно выращивать только помидоры, огурцы, яблони, груши, сливы, землянику, малину, смородину, вишню и миллипиперную дыню. 

Всё остальное - это заморские, забугорные и диковинные продукты. Потому если они попадают в поле моего зрения и на расстояние вытянутой руки, то должны быть куплены и потреблены. 

А вот некоторых своих невсеядных знакомых и близких я действительно могу сравнить с описанными характеристиками. И кое-что аккурат сходится.


----------



## Sfera

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> я всё из перечисленного люблю.


аналогично..вот и разберись, что за фрукт я


----------



## iskander-k

Sfera написал(а):


> что за фрукт я


Наверное самый сладкий и с непредсказуемым послевкусием. 


> Послевкусие - вкус или ароматы, которые задерживаются (на небе) во рту после того как вино попробовали, ....


----------



## Mila

*Характер мужчины по фруктам*






*Скажи, какой твой любимый фрукт и я скажу кто ты.
Известно, что каждая женщина хочет узнать о своем избраннике как можно больше. Существует много тестов, помогающих определить характер. Конечно, уже другой разговор, верить ли этим тестам или нет.  Однако, женщины, не желая ошибиться по жизни, продолжают гадать и тестировать своих любимых. 
А вот есть такое мнение, что характер мужчины можно определить по тому, какие фрукты он любит. Пригласите любимого домой и поставьте перед ним вазу с фруктами и понаблюдайте, за какими же фруктами он потянется в первую очередь.*


*Слива*: мужчина с характером, не любит , когда его критикуют и не соглашаются с ним.

*Апельсин:* самоуверен и считает себя настоящим аристократом (кстати, им он может и не быть на самом деле). Иронию он не выносит и с ним надо быть терпеливой и разумной.

*Черешня:* нежный, доброжелательный, прям как большой ребенок. Будьте ласковой с ним и тогда сможете вить из него веревки.

*Клубника:* он -гостиприимный и веселый мужчина, с тонким вкусом, душа компании и отлично ладит с людьми.

*Арбуз: *этот мужчина покладистый, самостоятельный, ответственный, вот кто будет о вас заботится и ваша жизнь будет счастливая.

*Виноград:* такой мужчина - хранитель тайн, иногда черезчур скрытный.

*Персик:* интеллигентен, хороший компаньон, им можно управлять и держать под каблучком.

*Груша:* с чувством юмора, очень дружелюбный.

*Яблоко:* он -романтик, несколько старомоден, всегда готов прийти на помощь.

Но знайте,дамы, что не зависимо от характера вашего мужчины, многое в отношениях зависит от нас, нежных, умных и красивых.:curtsey:


----------



## Drongo

Mila написал(а):


> Люди-«абрикосы» обладают способностью «сладко» говорить, притом глаза излучают необыкновенную доброту. Такие личности вызывают доверие, у окружающих может сложиться впечатление, что они знали этого человека всю жизнь. Но ошибется тот, кто принимает это за знаки застенчивости, всепрощения, милосердия. Если кто-то вздумал претендовать на их свободу, он тут же получит жесткий отпор. Так что, для друзей «абрикос» - милый друг, для врагов - непримиримый противник. По своей натуре - это творческие люди, могут писать стихи и рассказы.


Уууу как всё у меня запущено. :sarcastic: Могу точно сказать что больше всего люблю абрикосы. От цвета абрикос плыву, абрикосы люблю, абрикосы мне снятся, особенно их запах, в любое время года, осенью ли, зимой ли, весной, снятся всегда. Я их называю "абрикосовые сны". Деревья нагибающиеся от свежих абрикос, которые я собираю, в карманы, под футболку, в общем куда есть место. :biggrin: Короче клиника. Первое что делаю, когда беру первую свежую абрикоску, это разламываю на две части выкидываю косточку и вдыхаю её запах, раз, другой, третий, наслаждаюсь и мысленно появяется ощущение - год прошёл... Скоро ещё один "абрикосовый" год пройдёт...


----------



## akok

А я люблю все из вышеперечисленного. Это диагноз?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Знаю способ, как точно выяснить, кто какой "фрукт".:scaut:
Покупаем каждого фрукта/ягоды/овоща по штуке или горсти. И начинаем с первого в головном посте. 

Делаем примерно как Drongo


> ...когда беру первую свежую абрикоску, разламываю на две части выкидываю косточку и вдыхаю её запах, раз, другой, третий, наслаждаюсь...



Т.е. надкусываем, вдыхаем аромат, держим на языке, наслаждаемся, если такие чувства будут, ещё кусаем и т.д. В течение 0,5-1 часа находимся в плену полученных ощущений. 

Потом полоскаем рот и берём следующий предмет для теста. Все ощучения нужно записать. Обнародывать их необязательно. Нужно только определить, что за "фрукт" больше нравится и какой вы есть сам/сама. 

У меня тока с черешней и клубникой будут проблемы (не растут), придётся заменить на аналоги - вишню и землянику, тем более, что клубника - это и есть земляника, тока послаще.


----------



## Mila

Сегодня дыня с яблоком - один человек, банан с помидором - другой!
А вот, если огурец с парным молоком?


*Те, кто предпочитает:*

*кремообразные блюда *(фруктовые пюре, мороженое, молочные каши, пудинги)- скорее всего, несколько наивны, инфантильны, но зато очень отзывчивы и добры.

*твердые хрустящие продукты *(крекеры, тосты, печенье) - натуры раздражительные, агрессивные и напористые;

*тяжелые плотные продукты* (многослойные бутерброды с мясом, густые рагу, пироги с начинкой) - это в основном сибариты, они превыше всего ценят стабильность и предсказуемость.
*
легкие и хрустящие продукты* (сырые овощи, салаты, фрукты, чипсы, жареная кукуруза) - энергичные весельчаки, которые идут по жизни, смеясь.

*Еда и характер*

Американские ученые провели исследование с участием 18 тыс. человек, целью которого было выяснить связь между пищевыми пристрастиями и характером людей. 

_Выводы таковы: _

- те, кто любит соленое, подчиняются обстоятельствам; 
- любители сладкого склонны к замкнутости, 
- люди, предпочитающие острую пищу - блюстители чистоты. 
- те же, кто любит и соленое, и сладкое, и острое, обладают сдержанным характером.


----------



## Саныч

Mila написал(а):


> А вот, если огурец с парным молоком?



Соленый огурчик? Будешь баобабом


----------

